# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Picture when I post?

## catfish

I have a picture but when I post it doesn't show up? Is there a reason for that or a way I can make it show whenever I post? Thanks

----------


## catfish

wow 4 day bump ...

----------


## ISAQ

1gfgf

----------


## Big

> 1gfgf


stellar first post, I see you going far here...

----------


## Kibble

> stellar first post, I see you going far here...


lol. Maybe it is LeftHook

----------


## donaldjeo

show me your url. then i give you right advise about picture uploading...
---------
These days I am doing preparation of different online certifications and I found cisco exam guide is the best helping source which is providing 100% authentic material. I also spend my extra time in surfing internet, listening music and playing games. After my exams I would like to join your group.

----------

